# Kazoo



## Treeolyfe (Sep 26, 2019)

Basic Audio circuits are amazing. Fun, easy build.


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 26, 2019)

One of my favorites !!!  

Nice looking build !!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 26, 2019)

Okay where did you get that enclosure? Im stumped haha


----------



## Treeolyfe (Sep 26, 2019)

Sunetec SF542.  Ebay and amazon.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 26, 2019)

Perfect!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 26, 2019)

Oh yeah I’ve seen those, didn’t know they did the hinged lid thing. Cheers!

Are they fairly thick? I bought some enclosures from Bud Industries in the wedge style but they are disappointingly thin. Will be fine for a desktop synth or something, but stomping will be a no go!


----------



## Treeolyfe (Sep 26, 2019)

Very sturdy. No worries about stomping upon it. Used one for a 'Son on Ben' build as well. FWIW for as unnecessarily large as it is, it is not too much of a board hog.


----------



## Treeolyfe (Sep 26, 2019)

Of course plenty of room for ridiculous caps


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 26, 2019)

Treeolyfe said:


> Very sturdy. No worries about stomping upon it. Used one for a 'Son on Ben' build as well. FWIW for as unnecessarily large as it is, it is not too much of a board hog.




No worries I make lots of stuff in 1590xx boxes haha.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 26, 2019)

Your capacitors are most impressive.


----------



## HamishR (Sep 26, 2019)

That's what she said.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 26, 2019)

Nice box, but expen$ive.  You did your own paint?  Very nice.


----------



## Barry (Sep 27, 2019)

Good looking build


----------



## Treeolyfe (Sep 27, 2019)

I think it is well established that large and or colorful capacitors sound superior. 

Also notable; blue guitar cables have better fidelity, white and purple tolex improve the sound of all amplifiers.

It's just science folks.


----------

